# Chapman Decision Complete?



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 24, 2009)

I had gone through the application process last year. Most of the people who got accepted told me they had "Admissions Approved" on their status. Mine just says Decision Complete. Does this mean I didn't get in? Or did others have that too and got in? I'm confused. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## hoohaProductions (May 24, 2009)

It could mean waitlisted. It could mean you got into a second choice major. It could mean you got in conditionally. It's not a straight-up rejection, but yeah I guess that's usually what it means. 

Good luck.


----------



## linsper23 (May 27, 2009)

It either means you got rejected, waitlisted or put into your second choice. On this other board I'm apart of, people got emailed if they got into their second choice including myself. So I would check your email and your mailbox.

PS: I remember you from last year. Time goes by fast.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2009)

Time does fly by...

Email as in personal email that we chose to give the school? Or the actual school email?


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by linsper23:
> It either means you got rejected, waitlisted or put into your second choice. On this other board I'm apart of, people got emailed if they got into their second choice including myself. So I would check your email and your mailbox.
> 
> PS: I remember you from last year. Time goes by fast.



Did you end up getting into Chapman? Are you waitlisted?


----------



## linsper23 (May 27, 2009)

CelestiallyEccentric-I meant the personal email you chose to gave the school. Sorry I wasn't clear enough.

I did get into Chapman for Fall 2009. I had the Decision Pending status on webadvisor. I checked my email and saw Chapman emailed me. I was accepted into my second choice major which is Television & Broadcast Journalism.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 28, 2009)

Television and Broadcasting Journalism is my first choice. I still haven't heard back from them. Email or mail. When did you get notified?


----------



## linsper23 (May 28, 2009)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> Television and Broadcasting Journalism is my first choice. I still haven't heard back from them. Email or mail. When did you get notified?



I got notified by personal email yesterday at 12:44pm eastern noon.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 28, 2009)

I hope I got into Television Production and Broadcasting Journalism. In other words, if that is your second choice, then that must mean there is room in that major.


----------



## linsper23 (May 29, 2009)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> I hope I got into Television Production and Broadcasting Journalism. In other words, if that is your second choice, then that must mean there is room in that major.



That's a good way to think of it. It did say in the email how a lot of people applied for film. Hmm.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 29, 2009)

> That's a good way to think of it. It did say in the email how a lot of people applied for film. Hmm.



They always do. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. There has to be room in Television Production. Wish me the best of luck!


----------



## linsper23 (May 29, 2009)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">
> That's a good way to think of it. It did say in the email how a lot of people applied for film. Hmm.



They always do. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. There has to be room in Television Production. Wish me the best of luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok, good luck! If I go to Chapman, I'd probably recognize you from your avator. Heh.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 29, 2009)

BAHAHA! Probably! 

I'm happy for you that you got! 

I think I may have gotten in this time.


----------



## linsper23 (May 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> BAHAHA! Probably!
> 
> I'm happy for you that you got!
> ...



Lemme know what happens.


----------



## linsper23 (May 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by linsper23:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> BAHAHA! Probably!
> 
> ...



Let me know what happens. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 30, 2009)

Oh, I will. Trust me.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Jun 1, 2009)

I got rejected this time. 

Not giving up! Spring Semester, HERE I COME! ^^


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by CelestiallyEccentric:
> I got rejected this time.
> 
> Not giving up! Spring Semester, HERE I COME! ^^



Aw I'm sorry. Keep trying. Don't give up.

I'm definitely going to be in Chapman in the fall. I hope to see you in Spring.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll see you there then.


----------



## zephyr568 (Dec 15, 2009)

hello! I applied to chapman and I'm just waiting for the decisions to come out, but I'm confused about webadvisor. I was never sent an email giving me a username/password so I can't log in. I also read somewhere that you don't get a username/password until you get in, but that doesn't make sense haha any help?


----------



## highwaytraveller (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't worry. They don't sent the webadvisor details by email. You should get a letter in the mail soon.


----------



## zephyr568 (Dec 16, 2009)

oh okay thanks a lot! do you happen to know when they send that letter out?


----------



## highwaytraveller (Dec 17, 2009)

> o you happen to know when they send that letter out?




well, mine came about a week or so after, maybe ten days. and I'm international, so yours should come sooner.


----------



## icedtea (Jun 17, 2010)

it's june 17, and my webadvisor still says 'decision pending' under admission status... should i be worried?


----------



## MJS11 (Jun 17, 2010)

Same here. I think we're probably out or  waitlisted.


----------



## notroberttowne (Jun 18, 2010)

Because so many people apply to so many schools, it's probably too early to judge.  They might have assigned a spot to someone who isn't coming, and that spot could open up for you.  They also seem to take forever to make decisions.  I know last year there were people who found out they were accepted just a couple of weeks before orientation, so don't give up until you actually are told you're out.


----------



## icedtea (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks... i remember someone on here mentioning that their status changed from 'decision pending' to 'admission accepted,' and others received 'decision complete'... does that mean the 'decision complete' people are out? 

such a nail biter!


----------



## DJ (Jun 18, 2010)

mine changed to admission accepted, but i guess there's different statuses, so who knows what decision complete means.


----------



## icedtea (Jun 18, 2010)

DJ, when did your status change? and did you receive a letter in the mail afterwards?


----------

